# المعاشرات الرديئة



## Br.Hany (29 مايو 2009)

*عبرة من حياة يهوشافاط

"وكان ليهوشافاط غنى وكرامة بكثرة. وصاهر آخاب"
(2أخ 18: 1 )*

*
كان يهوشافاط الملك رجلاً تقياً، وشهد عنه الوحي أنه "سار في طرق داود أبيه الأولى ولم يطلب البعليم" (2أخ 17: 3 ) . وأيضاً أنه "تقوّى قلبه في طرق الرب ونزع أيضاً المرتفعات والسواري من يهوذا".

وعندما تعرَّض لهجوم شرس من الأعداء، حرَّض شعبه على طلب وجه الرب للمعونة والقوة والإرشاد، وقاد شعبه أيضاً ليسبح ويعظم الرب إلهه (2أخ 20: 18 ، 19) عندما "حارب أعداء إسرائيل" وأراحه إلهه من كل جهة.

ولكن بعد هذه الأمور الحسنة نراه يخطو خطوة رهيبة وينزلق في خطية المعاشرات الردية ويصاهر آخاب الشرير الذي يبغض الرب! (2أخ 19: 2 ) ويقرّب يهوشافاط أولاده ونسله من هذا الشخص الشرير، ويُدخلهم في علاقة لا تمجد الرب. ويتحد مع آخاب الشرير في حربه في راموت جلعاد.

ونرى الملك آخاب يعّد العدة، ويجيش الجيوش، وأمامه الأنبياء الكذبة يتنبأون. ونرى الملك يهوشافاط في موقف سلبي حرج، لا يُحسد عليه، وميخا نبي الرب؛ والتي معه أقوال الله يُضطهد لكونه يقول الصدق. والملك يهوشافاط عاجز كل العجز أن يدافع عن الحق ويبقى في صف النبي ميخا. فخلال هذا الارتباط الشرير جلب يهوشافاط الأحزان والمتاعب على بيته ومملكته. فيا له من أمر مُخجل ومشين أن نراه جالساً يستمع إلى أقوال الأنبياء الكذبة في صُحبة الملك آخاب، داخلاً حرباً لا تعنيه تعرّض فيها للموت لولا تدخل الله في رحمته وعنايته (2أخ 18: 31 ) .

وربما نتساءل لماذا دخل هذا الملك التقى في ارتباط غير مقدس مع آخاب الشرير؟! ولكننا نفعل حسناً أيها الأحباء إن انتبهنا إلى ميل قلوبنا، وعلاقاتنا، ومعاشراتنا، ونفحص طرقنا ونمتحنها (مرا 3: 40 ) . فكم من علاقات ومعاشرات لا تمجد اسم إلهنا؟

ليتنا بنعمة الرب نتحرر من كل هذه الأثقال والمعاشرات الردية التي تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة (1كو 15: 33 ) ، ونسمع قول الرب المعزى "لذلك اخرجوا من وسطهم واعتزلوا يقول الرب ولا تمسوا نجساً فأقبلكم وأكون لكم أباً" (1كو 15: 33 ، 18).

فأية علاقة أخرى تُقارن بهذه العلاقة المباركة. *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مايو 2009)

> *يتنا بنعمة الرب نتحرر من كل هذه الأثقال والمعاشرات الردية التي تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة (1كو 15: 33 ) ، ونسمع قول الرب المعزى "لذلك اخرجوا من وسطهم واعتزلوا يقول الرب ولا تمسوا نجساً فأقبلكم وأكون لكم أباً" (1كو 15: 33 ، 18).
> ​*


*موضوع رائع
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 مايو 2009)

*موضوع هادف جدا 

مشكووووووووووور 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مايو 2009)

*شكراً على الموضوع
ينقل للمرشد الروحى​*


----------



## happy angel (31 مايو 2009)

*ليتنا بنعمة الرب نتحرر من كل هذه الأثقال والمعاشرات الردية التي تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة (1كو 15: 33 ) ، ونسمع قول الرب المعزى "لذلك اخرجوا من وسطهم واعتزلوا يقول الرب ولا تمسوا نجساً فأقبلكم وأكون لكم أباً" (1كو 15: 33 ، 18).*​
*ميرسى هانى موضوع رااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يونيو 2009)

موضوع هااااااام جدا 

ميرسى ليك على الموضوع  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

